# Deer Corn for Goats?



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

A well meaning neighbor gave me some deer corn after hunting season. I haven't fed it to my goats because on the label it says "contains aflatoxin." Not knowing what alfatoxin is, I did some google searches and found that it is carrcogenic and causes liver failure. Some sites suggest that corn containing aflatoxin should not be fed to domestic livestock and should not be consumed by humans. So should I just thank the neighbor and dispose of the feed?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Put it out for the squirrels. hehe


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree, feed it to the squirrels!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

After reading about aflatoxin I would dig a big hole and bury it being careful about breathing dust from it. I also wouldn't eat any meat from an animal who ate it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In your feed room right now, is the corn in your feed, in your lacation pellets etc....tested? In the south it isn't. We recently found a mill that tests their corn, it was shocking to find out that most are more worried about GMO's than aflatoxin....... that if you live in the south and the extruded pellet you are feeding has corn it, likely contains some level of aflatoxin. V


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Most pelleted feeds of large name brands do test each load for many things. I called around about this when I helped with a listeria crisis a few years ago with kids on pelleted ration. The crop from this year is damaged from the flooding close to harvest time. Wheat and corn were harvested wet and the aflatoxin and several types of wheat fungus are in the crop from this year of midwest grown grain. 

Vicki- can you get locally grown grain? Grain grown here is shipped elsewhere and we get grain shipped in from the midwest at our mill. I would think without added transport costs you could get a better price!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Um, so should deer be eating it then?


----------

